# Moving from Canada to New Zealand



## chantel.went (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm soon to finish College, and plan to move to New Zealand for some new experiences and work while I'm at it. I plans on staying for 2 years. 

I don't know much about the country, so basically what I'm asking is for any advice on moving to New Zealand or on certain cities themselves. Really any advice or opinions you would like to give I am happy to hear. 

Thank you


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chantel.went said:


> I'm soon to finish College, and plan to move to New Zealand for some new experiences and work while I'm at it. I plans on staying for 2 years.
> 
> I don't know much about the country, so basically what I'm asking is for any advice on moving to New Zealand or on certain cities themselves. Really any advice or opinions you would like to give I am happy to hear.
> 
> Thank you


First question - what type of visa are you thinking of coming on? Look at Find a Visa homepage and see what you might come over on. With a Canadian passport you can come over on a Working Holiday visa for 12 months.

As for the second part of your post - well, that's pretty general. I'd try reading through the other posts on the forum - they'll give you a good idea. Then if you have specific questions then come back to us.


----------

